# IG Rough riders conversion



## maqisad (Aug 14, 2008)

So finally done my first rough rider conversion. Made out of SM scout bikes, the front shield cut off so only the headlight is left. Legs from SM scout bikers and upper body from Cadian figures. Instead of a lance I have put 2WW kind of tankbuster one shot weapon. Looked better and had the "right" feeling.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Great conversions! Those look pretty good.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brilliant idea. The panzerfausts work really well. Nice paint job too. +rep.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i like it alot mate
fantastic job
compelled to hit the rep button


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You have convinced me to put together some rough riders. These are sweet. Seamless conversion that looks like that is the original kit. Repworthy


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

AWEsome conversion, have some rep. This is more or less what I want to do with my roughriders, though mine will be hive gangers, or maybe Arbites


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I used an old canopy from a Mirage 2000 fighter jet to make a fairing for my scout biker Rough rider (and the front part of the canopy was used for the rear fairing (as mine are mounted on rice rockets - "akira" styled roadbikes.)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

They look great, +rep!
Only bad bit is the legs, they look too big for Guardsmen, but I suppose they're just wearing insulated pants to stop them getting burned 

The Panzerfausts look great too, like a rocket launcher they fire while charging, or something.
Or just a bludgeoning device which happens to explode.


Anyway, I've never understood why people dislike using Horses for Rough Riders, I LOVE the idea.
Using the Scout Bikes was good though, they look beefy, but not too beefy for regular humans.

I do agree that the current RR models are terrible though, biggest waste of money available.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Winterous said:


> I do agree that the current RR models are terrible though, biggest waste of money available.


If I ever was going to make rough riders, I'd try using the horses from chaos marauders or bretonians. I just don't like the fact that they're metal and also look stupid as far as I'm concerned.

Good paint job dude.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Ooh,I like that.
Come to think of it...I have some spare scout bikers lying around...
hm...


----------



## maqisad (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks all! I'm really happy the way they turned out. They are painted in the same colours as the rest of the army so they blend in very nicely. My roster is built around footinfantry with chimeras and tanks so the overall look with the riders on bikes is great. 

Even if it is a bit odd playing rough riders on bikes but they move as beasts, but until GW updates the rules :good: thats just something one has to get use to!


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Rough riders are perhaps my favorite IG unit, at least fluff/coolness wise. Those are just awesome conversions, +rep


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Nicely done maqisad! I'd love to do a squad myself (maybe in the not too distant future) and these are a great source of inspiration. Very nicely painted too! +Rep


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Great models, i converted a scout bike to a cadian rr before but had the problem of the feet not quit touching the pedals, the upper body not quite sitting on the larger legs of the SM's and the left hand not quite reaching the handlebars. It looks like you have got round these problems nicely. Any tips? +rep.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

very, very nifty i am planning to do something similar only make them quad bikes for my jungle fighters. i feel quad bikes would work better in a jungle situation don't you?

anyways +rep! :victory:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> very, very nifty i am planning to do something similar only make them quad bikes for my jungle fighters. i feel quad bikes would work better in a jungle situation don't you?
> 
> anyways +rep! :victory:


I feel that _Tigers_ would work better in a jungle situation


----------



## maqisad (Aug 14, 2008)

hocky said:


> Great models, i converted a scout bike to a cadian rr before but had the problem of the feet not quit touching the pedals, the upper body not quite sitting on the larger legs of the SM's and the left hand not quite reaching the handlebars. It looks like you have got round these problems nicely. Any tips? +rep.


Thanks! With the new Cadian models I did not have any problems with the torso fitting the legs. The legs end in a belt and the torso does as well so I left the SM belt black to melt in with the trousers and the just painted the Cadian belt. When it comes to the feet not touching the pedals I did not seem to have much of a problem, one thing you could to is cutting away a piece of the set or the underside of the bum to get a better fit. I did use Cadian arms that I just cut and realigned for the grip on the handlebar I use the SM scout hand and the arm that the Cadian model have for their specialweapons.




GiftofChaos1234 said:


> very, very nifty i am planning to do something similar only make them quad bikes for my jungle fighters. i feel quad bikes would work better in a jungle situation don't you?
> 
> anyways +rep! :victory:


Thaks! For JF quads could be great. I have seen some pics of IG RR quads somewere on the Internet. Quads should be great as to give the RR a more offroad look.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Man, I love doing improv. conversions like this 
They look great mate.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Great work. Nice paint. +rep.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's one of my converted scout bikers (to a rough rider). He will stand in for Mogul Kamir as his bike is a fair bit larger than the other riders' mounts.









As shown here.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

chromedog said:


> Here's one of my converted scout bikers (to a rough rider). He will stand in for Mogul Kamir as his bike is a fair bit larger than the other riders' mounts.
> -snip-
> 
> As shown here.
> -snip-


Looks nice.
But why would you use Mogul?
Yeah he's powerful, but he also removes control of a unit that needs to be used wisely.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

He's on a big-arse bike instead of a big arse metal horse. It's fitting.

I could always just use him as a sergeant. I'm not practiced in using SCs (I generally don't but most of my regular opponents do, and I'm sick of feeling left out.  ).

If I needed a model justification for him, it's in his size.


----------

